
The female tech bosses who want zebras not unicorns - elemeno
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-42080487
======
ChrisRR
This seems unfortunate to me that they're raising this as a gender/race issue
where as they actually seem to be unaware of how business/engineering works.

The fact is, if you have a rather simple product like this, the idea will be
copied and probably manufactured in China for 1/10th of the price.

Additionally, if you've approached over 100 VCs and 98% of them aren't
interested then you should be looking at your product, not your race/gender

------
Double_a_92
"Her own experience was of a struggle to convince venture capitalists, known
as VCs, about her idea."

Oh I didn't know convincing people of giving you money is easy if you are
white and male... Maybe I should give it a try, sounds like very easy money!
/s

